# Web radio



## YsayeOp.27#6 (Dec 7, 2007)

I'm currently listening to these radios on the web:

http://www.radiosymphony.com/
http://www.radioswissclassic.ch/en

What I like most is you hardly hear human voices in their broadcasts, it's pure music.

Can you suggest other radio stations to listen online?


----------



## Yagan Kiely (Feb 6, 2008)

I wish Pandora (and Hulu) worked outside of the US....


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

YsayeOp.27#6 said:


> I'm currently listening to these radios on the web:
> 
> http://www.radiosymphony.com/
> http://www.radioswissclassic.ch/en
> ...


Thanks for the links, Ysaye. I shall check them out tomorrow. (Busy listening to Gulda play Beethoven right now. (Op. 28))



> Can you suggest other radio stations to listen online?


You can find my and others' recommendations in this thread - http://www.talkclassical.com/2557-internet-radio-stations.html


----------

